# 72" Shop Light Fixture



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone know where I can get 72" long shop light? I've seen 72" long bulbs at homedepot but all the fixtures they carry are either 48" or 96"


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

it's only for a single bulb, but...

http://www.easternlightbulbs.com/nav/itempage.asp?itemid=937&trng=fgle


----------

